# Glass drilling



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if drilling the tank in the -6 degree garage is a bad idea?
Thinking it will help cool on one hand but do not want the temp difference to shatter it either
I will be making the putty dam to hold some water around the bit


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

eeeek , in my opinion i wouldnt attempt it how big is the tank u are drilling .
if its a small tank i would just take it in the house and let it warm up then attempt the drill in the garage .i have attempted things in the cold it just doesnt end up working out for the good .
again just my opinion as i dont knnow the details of the tank ,size and if u have done it before.
hope that helps 
cheers 
tom


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I suggest doing it inside if you can. The most worrysome part is the running of a crack from the break out of the other side.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

can i just mention if the tank has been sitting in the garage i wouldnt attempt it. not at least till the temp is resonable ,


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmmm. I guess I need to rethink this. It is a 100 gallon 1/2" glass tank so it weighs close to 200 lbs. 
I am not overly concerned with the mess of drilling in the basement so I guess I can move it in first.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drilling*

canu get heat into the garage . as long as the glass is not ice cold u want it at room temp just to take away the brittlness . ,just my opinion id hate for u to move the tank and have an accident , or if u can wait till the weather warms up , 
cheers 
tom


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll plug in a heater right after my wife goes to work tomorrow.
I should be able to direct the heat into the tank and slowly warm it up and still get it drilled while she is out


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The system should be running already 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Expansion is what I would fear. The heat from drilling is going to warm the glass around the hole. If the rest of the glass is too cold, you can crack the glass easily.

If it was mine to warm up. I would fill it, and drop a couple heaters in. Drain it before you drill. Then it will be warm still. 
Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

sig said:


> The system should be running already


That would make for an unhappy wife if I had spent all that time on the tank during the Christmas dinner week. Not to mention the 12 hrs of cleaning up the basement room where it is going. Although I was getting points for cleaning the basement without being told to do it. 
Points will disappear when BRS delivers today (I hope) and she realizes why I was clearing out that room.
I also have to wait for that delivery to hook it up And if I had it all done what would I have to play with next week


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

J_T said:


> Expansion is what I would fear. The heat from drilling is going to warm the glass around the hole. If the rest of the glass is too cold, you can crack the glass easily.
> 
> If it was mine to warm up. I would fill it, and drop a couple heaters in. Drain it before you drill. Then it will be warm still.
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Expansion seems like the biggest concern having googled drilling in the cold. I have an infa-red heater on it all morning and it is now warm to the touch. 
Will be drilling as soon as the PVRed Canada/Slovakia game is over


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Yahoooooooo








Now that's a beautiful hole
And UPS has been here. Xmas all over again


----------

